# Mini Cooper to get I-Drive



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

http://motoringfile.com/2006/08/30/2007-navigation-system-to-include-idrive/


----------



## flowbmw (Aug 31, 2006)

should be interesting. The typical MINI owner is more computer savvy/ techie than a lot of the people who complain about the I-Drive in the BMWs. The press hasn't found much bad to say about the MINI yet, we'll see if this trend keeps up w/ the I-Drive in there. Personally, I think I-drive is a great system, it keeps the car from looking like an airplane cockpit.
Ed


----------

